# Intense Spider 2 2011



## jonnitapia (15. November 2012)

Hi Leute,

hat jemand von euch ein Spider 2 oder kann mir gute/schlechte Erfahrungen berichten.

Waere klasse habe ein ganz gutes Angebot bekommen aber finde auch im Netz keine wirklichen Tests oder aehnliches. 

Gruss


----------



## jonnitapia (16. November 2012)

wirklich niemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (16. November 2012)

Ist halt ein unauffälliger Rahmen. Nachfolger des 5.5 und Spiders, eher in Richtung 5.5 gehend. Ein Kumpel hat damit sein IH MkIII ersetzt und ist sehr happy mit ihm als XC_orientiertem Trailbike.

Check auch hier:

http://www.mtbr.com/cat/bikes/xc-suspensio/intense/spider-2/prd_442734_1526crx.aspx

http://forums.mtbr.com/intense/intense-spider-2-vs-santa-cruz-blur-ltc-687470.html

http://forums.mtbr.com/intense/where-all-spider-2-owners-out-there-660751.html

http://forums.mtbr.com/intense/intense-tracer-vp-vs-spider-2-a-488537.html


----------

